# mahindra tractors any good?



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

There are verry few mahindra tractors around me and I do not know anybody that owns one. I was wanting to know the good and the bad. I am looking at getting a 65hp cab tractor in the future and was consider mahindra as they have no DPF or exhaust fluid in there tier4 tractors and a 7 year warranty. I stopped by the dealer and looked at a mahyndra 2565 that I liked pretty well. They also seem built pretty well. Im just looking for anybody with some experience with them.

BTW there is 4 dealers withen 50 miles of me so service and parts should not be a issue.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Lessen that spelling is off, yea they make a good un......if it were between that and a kubota, I'd opt for the orange, but that's just me.....might be some green tractors in them parts too. Sometimes it pays dividends to step up....Orange is a step up I believe. Ifn ya really want to step it up, check out some of the Red/Blue/GREEN tractors....they'll break the bank quicker more times than not. Mahindra is the largest tractor manufacturer in the world, so their products are proven


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

somedevildawg said:


> Lessen that spelling is off, yea they make a good un......if it were between that and a kubota, I'd opt for the orange, but that's just me.....might be some green tractors in them parts too. Sometimes it pays dividends to step up....Orange is a step up I believe. Ifn ya really want to step it up, check out some of the Red/Blue/GREEN tractors....they'll break the bank quicker more times than not. Mahindra is the largest tractor manufacturer in the world, so their products are proven


LOL fixed it I even googled how to spell it. I would rather have a kubota or deere but the price tag on the mahindra is quite a bit cheeper and if they are a good tractor I may just give it a shot.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I have a friend that is a dealer and he is purty high on them and their warranty....


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

somedevildawg said:


> I have a friend that is a dealer and he is purty high on them and their warranty....


Yea they say 7 year warranty 2 year being bumper to bumper and the next 5 power train which is still pretty good but I have read on a few other forms that it there warranty sucks that they take forever to get parts.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I ain't lyin when I say I've heard the same thing......I think, as with any line, they's some good uns and some bad uns.....dealer should know which ones to steer you clear of....with a little help from on-line forums


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

They still have super egr with cooling and a diesel catylitic converter - I wouldn't get super excited about the emissions system.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I heard that their warranty is basically junk if you use your tractor for anything commercial (like farming). The warranty gets really short if used for anything commercial. The warranty is basically for the home hobby guy. So I have heard...


----------



## Greasy30 (Mar 15, 2010)

Just bought a 5570 (70 hp) and so far so good. It is nothing fancy. It is strong, heavy, good loader, and does everything I need it for. Price was the big reason I bought it and my neighbor has same tractor just earlier model year and has had nothing but good things to say about his for last 10 years.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

IMHO, dawg hit it on the head, doesn't matter what color the family is, there are some good models and some POS model(s). I would be talking to the parts and service manager about which models seem to be the 'black' sheep part of the family.

My two pennies today.

Larry


----------

